# Why is this air compressor getting so hot?



## clovis

Some of you might recall that I bought a Bostitch 2 horse, 6 gallon pancake air compressor at an auction. It is in outstanding condition.

This is the identical model:

Bostitch 2 HP (Peak) 6 Gallon Oil-Free Pancake Air Compressor CAP2060P NEW | eBay

You might also remember that I _thought_ there had been some type of oil or condensate that drained out of the plastic housing when I tipped it over to wipe the dust off the bottom. 

I remove the black plastic case from the top of the AC to see if there was a problem with water or oil dripping from the unit. I have found nothing broken so far.

*Here is my new problem:* The motor runs fine, and is compressing air into the tank. The head, along with the aluminum air line that runs from the head to the tank is getting _very hot_. I'm not talking about getting warm, but HOT...so hot that you could not touch the line for more than a second. 

I removed the aluminum supply line, along with the fittings, and did find some minor obstructions. It appears that this might be very small particles of the head gasket??? I wouldn't think that these obstructions would cause it to get hot. Air was still able to move around them. 

Why on earth is the head and the air supply line coming from the head to the tank getting so very hot? 

I should add that the tank gauge will show that air will go from zero with an empty tank, up to about 37 or 38 pounds, but won't increase pressure anymore.

Are these units supposed to have an automatic shut off feature that will shut off the motor when it reaches the pressure that you've selected?? 

Thanks for your time and help!!!!!


----------



## agmantoo

clovis
It is normal for the discharge line from the compressor to get very hot!

Being an oil less compressor that will not make proper pressure I would think what you are seeing as debris is the ring(s) from the piston. There should be a pressure switch but if the compressor cannot make the PSI the switch is set to cutoff then the unit will continue to run.


----------



## Bandit

Hi Clovis
It sounds to Me like a broken valve in the valve plate assembly .
# 00006 in the picture 
Note that there is a NEW Upgraded Valve Plate Assembly Replacement . 
http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/bostitch-parts-cap2040p-of-air-compressor-p3931.html
Bandit
Ps 
I was the New England service center for these for way too long .


----------



## clovis

agmantoo said:


> clovis
> It is normal for the discharge line from the compressor to get very hot!
> 
> Being an oil less compressor that will not make proper pressure I would think what you are seeing as debris is the ring(s) from the piston. There should be a pressure switch but if the compressor cannot make the PSI the switch is set to cutoff then the unit will continue to run.


I did not know that they get _that_ hot. I've never owned a compressor until now.

The debris that I've found looks like pieces of gasket...really a dead ringer for gasket material, in look, color, feel and thickness.


----------



## clovis

Bandit said:


> Hi Clovis
> It sounds to Me like a broken valve in the valve plate assembly .
> # 00006 in the picture
> Note that there is a NEW Upgraded Valve Plate Assembly Replacement .
> http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/bostitch-parts-cap2040p-of-air-compressor-p3931.html
> Bandit
> Ps
> I was the New England service center for these for way too long .


Bandit~

Where will I find the valve plate assembly on the unit?

Any chance that it could be jammed up with gasket debris, causing it to fail?


----------



## clovis

Bandit~

If I pull the head off the unit, can I make a gasket myself? Can I use a cereal box? Will the head get too hot for that?

Were there head or head gasket problems with these models?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> If I pull the head off the unit, can I make a gasket myself? *Can I use a cereal box?*


Use either RTV, or REAL gasket material
RTV is cheap, fast and easy

http://www.permatex.com/products/automotive/automotive_gasketing/gasket_makers.htm


----------



## clovis

Thanks, Bearfoot!

I figured the cereal box wouldn't be good, but I thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Bandit

Clovis
Sorry
Try this page . the other one didn't come through
There is a parts breakdown at the top , prices are cheap enough to repair it and not have to make gaskets
Bostitch CAP2060P (OM200 pumps) Air Compressor Parts
http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/images/CAP2060P_parts1.pdf
For a valve job you need # 062 gsk. @ $ 3.14 , # 006 Valve Plate ass, @ $ 37.89 , & 064 Heads Gsk. @ $ 10.79 .
Bandit
Ps 
If this isn't your exact unit , the others are also listed in there index


----------



## clovis

Bandit said:


> Clovis
> Sorry
> Try this page . the other one didn't come through
> There is a parts breakdown at the top , prices are cheap enough to repair it and not have to make gaskets
> Bostitch CAP2060P (OM200 pumps) Air Compressor Parts
> http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/images/CAP2060P_parts1.pdf
> For a valve job you need # 062 gsk. @ $ 3.14 , # 006 Valve Plate ass, @ $ 37.89 , & 064 Heads Gsk. @ $ 10.79 .
> Bandit
> Ps
> If this isn't your exact unit , the others are also listed in there index


Thank you, Bandit!!!!

I found the parts page, but not the exploded view, so thank you!!!!

I thought the valve plate assembly was located under the head.

I might just disassemble the head and valve plate to see what I might find.

How does the valve plate work, BTW? Does the piston push air up, and the valve plate redirects it?

I'm still trying to figure out why I found gasket material in the lines, mostly in the air supply line to the tank (is this called the discharge tube?) and one tiny piece in the line where the gauge fits on. 

Again, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandit

Clovis
There are two gaskets , but I would suspect it's the top gasket .
If it is more than a broken valve , ( Ex a broken teflon piston ring ) , unless You want to fix it for your personal use , put it back into the auction as you will have way to much in it with a piston and valve assy. to flip at the flea and make a profit .
( If a ring brakes ( it is teflon NOT Metal ) , it sometimes jams a valve open , so also look for that . )
Bandit


----------



## clovis

Bandit~

*Thank you!!!!!*

I am going to try to remove the head tomorrow. 

I am so thankful for your help, especially with the super fast replies...but I need to get some sleep.

Again, *THANK YOU!!!!!*


----------



## Bandit

Hi Clovis
Yes the plate is directly under the head ( Head / gsk / valve plate / gsk / cyl. / sleeve )
One side of the valve plate the valves suck in ( down ) and the other side pushes up ( out ) 
You can also download a owners manual from that site for $ 4.95 
CAP2060P- Need An Owners Manual
Bandit 
Ps 
If you have any more questions , or need help with something , and I am not on line here , You have my e-mail as we have chatted about flea markets before .
Bob


----------



## Bandit

Hi Clovis
Sorry it took so long , I am a little rusty getting into the factory web sites .
But here is the Factory Free manual downloads and parts they have available .
http://servicenet.bostitch.com/Products/Detail?productNumber=CAP2060P#

Also another web site with even cheaper parts and in stock too .
Bostitch CAP2060P Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com


----------

